# Homemade Dog Food



## rbnwltn (Apr 1, 2013)

I have been making Charlie homemade dog food for about 2 months now. He absolutely loves it. He was a very picky eater before. He gets about 1/3 of a cup of kibble for breakfast and 1 cup of homemade dog food for dinner. I am wondering if I need to add any kind of supplement or vitamin to the homemade food. He is almost 3 years old, very healthy and active. Within this past week, his nose is beginning to turn pink. I have done some research and saw a few posts on this site. Some have mentioned that it may be a lack of vitamin D. Anyone have any thoughts on this and how many of you make your own food for your dogs?
Thanks,
Robin


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

What is the recipe?


----------



## rbnwltn (Apr 1, 2013)

2 boiled chicken breasts, ground up
2 cooked sweet potatoes, ground up
pkg. frozen vegetables, cooked, ground up (any kind)
pkg. rice in a bag, cooked

Combine all ingredients and add a cup or two of the water from the boiled chicken to make it moist. I put a cup of food in a sandwich bag and freeze.
Makes 8 - 9 cups.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Robin I'd add a couple of raw eggs including shell once a week and oily fish at least once a week both are a good source of vitamin D x


----------



## rbnwltn (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you. I will do that.


----------



## doggymom (3 mo ago)

I have a 2nd generation 14 lb cockapoo who refuses dry dog food, canned dog food. I had checked out spending over $1k on tests. When I make home made veges with chicken breast, she loves it. Does any have a recipe that is healthy for digestive issues as well. I would appreciate it. I have royal canine, bagged food from the fridge, fresh pet, prescription dog food. She will only eat home made. this is all new. because she was on the royal canine gastro food for years. But one day she decided she didn't want it anymore and refuse to eat


----------

